# Advice on Silpat or Exopat



## mangilao30 (Apr 14, 2005)

Has anyone used these silicon coated baking sheets, do they impart an odor or flavor to the baked goods? I usually use parchment paper but want to try this techno tool.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

They're very inert and work well. No odd flavors.

Phil


----------



## sancyr (Apr 7, 2005)

Hey sis, I found these two links for you to other posts discussing Silpat and Exopat. I've found that if you have a question, it's probably been asked before. Do a search to take advantage of the wealth of info this site has to offer.

http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ghlight=silpat
http://www.cheftalkcafe.com/forums/s...ghlight=silpat

Sara


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Exactly, thank you Sara.


----------



## gravyboat (May 3, 2005)

You will not regret it! 
They are suitable for freezer-to-oven as well
Oil slightly before first use

Cheers


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Speaking of oiling slightly...

My silpats get this oily film on them between uses even though I wash and dry them after use and store them flat in a closed space away from kitchen grease. What do you suppose that is and is it normal? I always feel I have to wash them again before I use them.

Jock


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Jock, it's just the nature of the silicone. Mine always feel that way, but my fingers never have a residue on them after I touch the Silpats.

BTW, Cook's Illustrated had an article about these vs. good ol' parchment. They said that silicone mats are nice, but if you don't have them, parchment works well. I say it depends on what you're doing. If you do sugar work, there's no substitute. If you are simply baking cookies, parchment will work. The only thing is that if you use a lot of parchment, that adds up in terms of cost and waste. Don't get the thin ones, or the ones you cut to size. They are just too flimsy no matter what you pay. Exopat or Silpat (or other thicker mats) are fine. I love mine, but had a weird experience with almond macaroons: the batter stuck to the mats!!! I may have removed the macaroons too soon and not let them cool enough, or not baked them long enough. I switched to parchment and waited a few minutes before removing them; they came out fine.


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

Thank you  

Jock


----------



## mymilkexpired (Nov 16, 2004)

I noted that when making ginger snaps that the dough spreads more during the inital cooking when compared to using parchment... 

I honestly havent used it to much since i tend to make breads more than anything else...


----------



## london dry (Jun 5, 2011)

i have been making almond macs for a few months now and was having problems(intermitently)with sticking. sometimes just allittle bit would stick but the result would be a unexceptable bottom. also too much care would have to be taken to peel the cookie off. what i am doing to correct this is too bake the cookie longer at a lower temp making for a crispy bottom (drier) and a top which is not overdone-I also make sure all the ingredients  are finely particulant(no globs) and whites are not dry.used silipat and the cookie peeled comparitively easier than with the parchment.im still experimenting but feel im almost there.


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

after baking lift one corner and drop a little bit of water. The steam will release the cookies.


----------

